# are bonefish good eating?



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

I've seen many shows that target bonefish but never heard if there filets are good to eat. Just curious


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

No-- but then again Ive never heard of anyone trying either -- tarpon aren't supposed to be either. Now Snook are supposed to be fabulous table fare


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

They eat them in Central America but generally aren't considered very good table fare. They have lots of little bones hence the name bonefish. As a rule, most places that have a strong bonefish fishery find there is more value in CPR than release to grease so they are not killed very often.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Blue Marlin love them, hahahaha


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's supposed to be a popular fish to eat in the Bahamas among the locals, but I've been there many times and haven't seen it served. It may be and should be illegal given how valuable they are for the tourism business.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> It's supposed to be a popular fish to eat in the Bahamas among the locals, but I've been there many times and haven't seen it served. It may be and should be illegal given how valuable they are for the tourism business.


The locals in the Bahamas that do eat bonefish don't it them like we would. Because of all of the bones, they grind them up and make fishballs. Kinda like how we make meatballs for spagetti. Some of the islands there have quite an abundance of bonefish so they aren't doing much damage if they keep some. It may not be legal for non resident fisherman to keep them though. I'm not sure on that.


----------

